# legality?



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

when i clicked on the "store" box on the top of the page it colors the legal (piranha) states blue,it is there to help locate lfs. my question is, georgia is colored blue, i was under the impression p's were illegal there. is that wrong?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You are right, that was an error on my part, you need a permit to own piranha there and I dont think they are available in any lfs. I will correct soon.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

no problem, i lived in florida for 20 years and i travelled to tenn. to pick up some p's and bring home. if they had been legal in ga. i went way out of the way! thanks


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

that suxs for you guys down there in your nice warm climates... Ps are as legal as they can get around here... in the whole country esp[ecially my province. We have no concerns of them being introduced into our waters becasue they would shorly die even in the warmest time of the year LOL ... or at least when the waters freeze over for like 5 months of the year


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

i live in indiana, and i had quite a scare this summer.seems someone dumped some red bellies in the white river(near indianapolis). a couple people caught some while fishing. 10 inchers too. i thought for sure they were gonna outlaw them. but thankfully the state figured the cold winter would kill them off so all is still good. it sucks how the retarded acts of a few can ruin everything for the good owners.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

yep p's are legal in Georgia


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

no there not, warm water state.


----------

